# lexus fog light mod.



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

sup all, i was wondering if anyone did the lexus yellow fog light mod with there stock fog housing??...well i did2day..... PM me, better to e-mail me at [email protected] for any info and pics be here upon request... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

post pics of them man!


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

yea..post them up... :thumbup: :showpics:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmmm why dont you just post pics on this site? if you dont know how you could email them to me and ill post them up for ya


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i have yellow lamps
but alas, no pics either
so i guess we both suck


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

i will post the pics soon i did the mod yestesday, and i dont have my cam, i lent it out, this week i will post...and pete 1.6pete i'll be glad if you would post them for me.....thanks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i have yellow lamps
> but alas, no pics either
> so i guess we both suck


lol well put radio :thumbup: YOU STILL NEED A CARDOMAIN SITE find a friend and steal their digicam.....thats what i did! *pst* im poor too :thumbup: 

spoonismo- its accually pretty easy
1. you need to host them some where, just make a cardomain site and put them there
2. to post the pic you need to first view the pic online, then right click on it, scroll to "properties" and get the HTML address and copy it, then while in the "reply to thread" window press the button that looks like a mountain under the font size arrow. if you still cant figure it out just email me and ill do it for ya :thumbup:


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

*GOT THE PICS!!!*



1.6pete said:


> lol well put radio :thumbup: YOU STILL NEED A CARDOMAIN SITE find a friend and steal their digicam.....thats what i did! *pst* im poor too :thumbup:
> 
> spoonismo- its accually pretty easy
> 1. you need to host them some where, just make a cardomain site and put them there
> 2. to post the pic you need to first view the pic online, then right click on it, scroll to "properties" and get the HTML address and copy it, then while in the "reply to thread" window press the button that looks like a mountain under the font size arrow. if you still cant figure it out just email me and ill do it for ya :thumbup:


hey guys i got the pics of the fog light mod........now i need to fing how to post them...well i know how to...i just need to post...... :cheers:


----------

